# Ryzen 2700X hohe Idle Temperaturen



## PCRalfi (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

habe  meinem 2700X vor kurzem eine AiO WaKü verpasst (Cooler Master Master Liquid ML240L RGB).
Meine Idle Temperaturen liegen nach einer Weile bei 47°C (WHMonitor).
47°C Tdie HWiNFO
57°C Tctl HWiNFO
Die 10°C Offset, sind quasi schon berechnet worden, sind die Temperaturen noch normal?

Falsch eingebaut habe ich nichts.
Wärmeleitpaste wurde mit Spachtel verteilt.

Gruß


----------



## Torben456 (29. Juli 2018)

Idle Temperaturen sind relativ egal, solange sie nicht bei 100 Grad liegen. 

Wie sehen die Temps beim zocken aus? 

Und ja 50-60 Grad sind ganz normal. 

Und die AiO ist jetzt auch nicht der Knüller, optisch vielleicht schick, aber selbst ein Dark Rock Pro 4 hätte den Ryzen leiser und besser gekühlt.


----------



## PCRalfi (29. Juli 2018)

In Prime ging es 70°+, aber nicht über 80°.
Der Kühler passt leider nicht in mein Case.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass 50-60 normal sein kann im Idle...
Habe mir genug Vergleichsvideos angeguckt, sie kühlt ziemlich gleich mit anderen AiOs, die nehmen sich nicht viel, manche 2° besser oder schlechter.
Die optisch schicken Lüfter werde ich wohl auch durch die Silent Wings 3 High Speed wechseln, um die Optik ging es mir nicht, sie ist einfach sehr günstig.


----------



## Torben456 (29. Juli 2018)

PCRalfi schrieb:


> In Prime ging es 70°+, aber nicht über 80°.
> Der Kühler passt leider nicht in mein Case.
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass 50-60 normal sein kann im Idle...
> Habe mir genug Vergleichsvideos angeguckt, sie kühlt ziemlich gleich mit anderen AiOs, die nehmen sich nicht viel, manche 2° besser oder schlechter.
> Die optisch schicken Lüfter werde ich wohl auch durch die Silent Wings 3 High Speed wechseln, um die Optik ging es mir nicht, sie ist einfach sehr günstig.



Je nach Außentemperatur, sind 50-60 Grad ganz normal. Und wenn du unter Prime keine Probleme hast, dann brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## PCRalfi (29. Juli 2018)

Okay danke!
Ja, ist warm bei im im Zimmer.
Die Pumpe ist echt klasse, kann man voll aufdrehen und hört man gar nicht.
Die Lüfter machen ab 1200rpm "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR", die müssen sofort raus, hab ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## Torben456 (29. Juli 2018)

PCRalfi schrieb:


> Okay danke!
> Ja, ist warm bei im im Zimmer.
> Die Pumpe ist echt klasse, kann man voll aufdrehen und hört man gar nicht.
> Die Lüfter machen ab 1200rpm "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR", die müssen sofort raus, hab ich ja noch nie gehört.



Ja, sind die billigen Lager schuld, einfach wie von dir vorgeschlagen Silent Wings 3 dran bügeln und fertig.


----------

